# mucus discharge with pregnant does



## jannerbanner (Apr 1, 2014)

Last year was my first year to have kids. My one boer doe had a mucus discharge from about 2 months on. I was worried sick for the next 3 months, but all went well and she had two doelings. This year her and her two kids have a mucus discharge. It goes from creamy white to yellow to amber. It does not smell bad, but I am worried that something is strange with these does. They are all due in about 3 weeks, but they have had this discharge for more than a month. I have two other pregnant boer and they have no discharge. I would appreciate any opinions. 
Thank you,
janice


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It's probably the mucus plug. They start losing it about two months from kidding, more or less. It's normal  . As long as it isn't bloody or bad smelling, everything should be fine...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree with Canyontrails. Discharge is a normal part of being pregnant, and some does discharge more than others. The viscosity can also vary, as can the color. Unless it's bloody or smells bad, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## jannerbanner (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you, I feel much relieved. Do you think it is important to peel the dried goo off everyday? The goats really don't like it..ya think:shock:, but I worry that this sticky goo could be a host for infection.
Thank you,
janice


----------

